# What is Mrvlusgtracking?



## Broly

Hi! I'm working on my bosses computer and I found something in the programs and features thing called "MrvlusgTracking". I've googled this but nothing about it comes up. Has anyone heard of this or know what it is?

Thanks


----------



## Byteman

http://discussions.virtualdr.com/showthread.php?t=239256

http://mrvlusgtracking.software.informer.com/

Not much info about this, it appears in Add/Remove Programs list and some say it is related to Yahoo messgenger....

Does not seem to be malicious, nothing detects it as bad that I can find.


----------



## Broly

I uninstalled it. Nothing blew up or any thing. but it's just funny how nobody knows exactly what this is. And yahoo messenger isn't on this computer so why would this program be?


----------



## Phantom010

The name suggests it's some sort of usage tracking app.


----------



## Byteman

Right....about all that is known, it's something by Marvel

[webquote=http://forums.cnet.com/5208-6122_102-0.html?threadID=314261]Actually it is made by Marvel and ... 
by Edward ODaniel - 10/30/08 9:51 AM In reply to: Should I delete this, or not !! by mrbobbyd 
used by multiple hardware and some software manufacturer's. For instance the D-Link network Installation Package and Marvel Wireless cards use it.

You might want to look around your computer and peripherals to see what might have used the marvel software. Try a search of your computer for mrvl*.* and see what you find and where you find it to get a better idea. You could also look in your registry at the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall key then look at the mrvlusgtracking sub key to see if you can find the application path and other information pertaining to it.

Alternatively, uninstall it and use the computer until you find what doesn't work that used to then re-install it if necessary - this empirical solution would be my last and least favored recommendation and only for the adventurous.[/webquote]

If you could find anything like what the quote mentions in hardware in your computer that might show you what is from...

This post, has what I think is the better idea.....about what it tracks.....

[webquote=http://discussions.virtualdr.com/showthread.php?t=239256]Marvell 1.0.7
MrvlUsgTracking
Size: 0.14MB
....

I can't find anything specific about it either after going through pages of google hits. Best I can tell is it isn't malicious and has something to do with internal polling of hardware devices and/or software programs for statistical or functional purposes.

Hopefully others may have a better idea.[/webquote]


----------

